# Glenn Beck: Obama is a Racist



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Somebody needs to pull this idiot's access to public airwaves. Seriously. If someone with his media presence had called Bush a racist? Imagine the backlash!













> *Fox's Glenn Beck: President Obama is a racist*
> 
> (AP) – 38 minutes ago
> 
> ...


----------



## shredder (Mar 15, 2009)

Well he did spend 20 years in a near racist church where he had to confront the pastor about his hate , wouldn't it makes sense that 20 years in a chicago church with an angry old racist preacher could rub off on you. He is probably not a full fledged racists like the pastor but he does favor his black side quiet a bit.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

shredder said:


> Well he did spend 20 years in a near racist church where he had to confront the pastor about his hate , wouldn't it makes sense that 20 years in a chicago church with an angry old racist preacher could rub off on you. He is probably not a full fledged racists like the pastor but he does favor his black side quiet a bit.


Maybe that would compensate a bit for the previous 43 presidents favouring the white side quiet <sic> a bit.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

shredder said:


> Well he did spend 20 years in a near racist church where he had to confront the pastor about his hate , wouldn't it makes sense that 20 years in a chicago church with an angry old racist preacher could rub off on you. He is probably not a full fledged racists like the pastor but he does favor his black side quiet a bit.


his mom & grandparents are white. Wouldn't that also "rub off on him"?


----------



## shredder (Mar 15, 2009)

i-rui said:


> his mom & grandparents are white. Wouldn't that also "rub off on him"?


not really , he didn't choose his grandparents but he did choose the chruch


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Yes, but his FORMATIVE years were spent being raised by primarily WHITE people 24/7. That would "rub off" a lot more than a hour or so every few sundays a month for 20 years in a church he most likely only attended because many of his community constituents were also members.

It's absolutely insane to suggest for a second he's racist.


----------



## shredder (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't know if he's a racist but how can you rule it out ? let's ask a 40 something black guy who grew up in the US if he is a racist. have you been to the US ? they don't exactly treat black people the way we do here. If I was a black guy in the US I would without a doubt be a racist. I'm sure he is not the racist that wants to round up white guys and burn them in a fire, but he has mentioned his life has been shaped by race issues so there has to be some resentment there against the white guy.

I have no problem with him , I think he is inexperienced and a liar and a sellout but those are the qualities of every guy in office. Let's just hope he doesn't end up like his homeboy Rod.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I would agree that his iron fisted rule has strong racial overtones. His speeches are also saturated with class hatred. Probably the most divisive President I have seen in office.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I reiterate:  

and I will add a :yikes:

I can't believe what I'm reading....


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Sadly, I can.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> I reiterate:
> 
> and I will add a :yikes:
> 
> I can't believe what I'm reading....


Given that the source is Faux News what else would you expect? 

AFAIK, MF is the only ehMac member to believe Fox to be a credible news source.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I know that when *I* want to find out who's a racist, I always check first with white radio commentators from Faux Noise. Because they'd know.

<snort>


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> AFAIK, MF is the only ehMac member to believe Fox to be a credible news source.


You'll have to show everyone where I said such a thing.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

It's from Faux News - so who cares. It's not like it was from a real commentator on a real news show.

I think Obama is guilty of saying something stupid, but I don't know why people would get upset about politicians saying stupid things after having been through the Dan Quayle experience...


----------



## shredder (Mar 15, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> I reiterate:
> 
> and I will add a :yikes:
> 
> I can't believe what I'm reading....



You probably hear what you want to hear , remember how Barrack supporters did on the questions when they were asked about him , some thought he wanted to nuke iran and even gave their support , some thought he wanted to send more troops to iraq and said they agreed with him. Only 1 supporter out of 5 even knew that he was a demorcat , in all fairness his supporters knew nothing about policies or issues or even the guy himself. One guy thought that cheney and barrack were on the same ticket. 

When he proposed to make no health insurance a crime I lost all support for him , That was just screaming dirty corrupt sellout to me.. As much as he calls himself mr main street , all his ideas were meant to fool main street and feed wall street..


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> I reiterate:
> 
> and I will add a :yikes:
> 
> I can't believe what I'm reading....


+1...... I simply can't believe you guys are questioning whether or not Obama is racist. YOU have not met him and yet you are judging him by taking the media's reports as gospel!!!! HUH? That's totally moronic.


----------



## shredder (Mar 15, 2009)

sharonmac09 said:


> +1...... I simply can't believe you guys are questioning whether or not Obama is racist. YOU have not met him and yet you are judging him by taking the media's reports as gospel!!!! HUH? That's totally moronic.



As if meeting him would reveal that info .


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

shredder said:


> As if meeting him would reveal that info .


No, you have to watch Fox News 24/7 to get the real skinny on whether anyone's racist. I thought everyone knew that.


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

The reality is this: it is IMPOSSIBLE to grow up in the United States and not be racist to some extent, especially when you are beaten over the head with it EVERY SINGLE DAY!

From music to news, from movies (where the brother almost ALWAYS dies first) to videogames (where black people always need to talk, act and dress a certain way, therefore reenforcing stereotypes) racist attitudes are near impossible to escape.

From personal experience: crossing the border from Canada to the States with 4 of us in the car. 1 black (me) 1 white (my brother-in-law) and 2 asians (friends), the border guard takes all of our passports looks at them and asks ONLY ME if I have ever been convicted of a crime or drug possession, even though I am the only one in a shirt and tie.

Another example: A friend of mine is a waiter, and several years ago, was working in one of the downtown restaurants during Caribana, when a customer, after ordering his meal, approached him and asked him "Is that how y'all do it up here?" "Do what?" was his reply. "Y'all just mix up like that with no problem?" Basically he was suprised to see the difference in race relations compared to the good ol' U.S.

It all boils down to this: Obama IS black (well half black, but that's the only part that counts in America's eyes) and he is WELL AWARE and has probably experienced FIRST HAND of what it is to be like to be BLACK in America. 

It was probably the wrong thing to comment on the Gates incident tho, because as a world leader, you have to set an example...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> I reiterate:
> 
> and I will add a :yikes:
> 
> I can't believe what I'm reading....


I have to agree with Mark. Still, we all have the freedom of our thoughts and expression of those thoughts even if they differ from what some people believe.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

sharonmac09 said:


> +1YOU have not met him and yet you are judging him by taking the media's reports as gospel!!!! HUH? That's totally moronic.


I don't need to meet him. The words of his own speeches drip with class hatred.


----------



## shredder (Mar 15, 2009)

ahMEmon said:


> The reality is this: it is IMPOSSIBLE to grow up in the United States and not be racist to some extent, especially when you are beaten over the head with it EVERY SINGLE DAY!


Thank you ahmemon for shooting a dose of reality and truth into the post , it is amazing how out of touch some Canadians are with race issues and how little they know about what goes on in the US.


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

ahMEmon said:


> The reality is this: it is IMPOSSIBLE to grow up in the United States and not be racist to some extent, especially when you are beaten over the head with it EVERY SINGLE DAY!
> 
> From music to news, from movies (where the brother almost ALWAYS dies first) to videogames (where black people always need to talk, act and dress a certain way, therefore reenforcing stereotypes) racist attitudes are near impossible to escape.
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100% and being in the minority myself, i am aware of what's going on in the states and i thank god that i'm Canadian.

the rest is edited (retracted).


----------



## shredder (Mar 15, 2009)

Sharon your participation in this thread is appauling . To think that I don't have a say in this thread because I'm not black and not an expert is pretty low class , you've just done the ultimate divide that minorities are always complaining about. Try calling it blacks only if you believe that nonsense. I mentioned something that is a well known fact , that blacks are treated as 2nd class citizens in the US , then a black guy came on re itterated and I thanked him for it .. For god sakes they had to sit on the back of the bus until the 60's, do you need to be an expert to acknowledge this.

I'm out of this thread , too many people chewing on their own feet , the ones complaining about racism are usually the racists.

I'll leave you guys with a parting thought , living in Toronto all my life I've met about 2-3 white guys who I would consider racist , and about 20-30 black guys.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

At least he is overt in such matters - unlike our former PM Martin, who peddled his versions of crass and class warfare while smiling nicely and glad handling people.

I think the real problem with this situation is that Obama shot his mouth off without having any of the facts. Funny how the blacks rampaged and destroyed their own neighbourhoods when the white cops "brutalized" Rodney King; but it was barely even recognized when the black cops in Philadelphia (the City of Brotherly Love!) brutalized the same character some years later. Funny how Americans paint everything as "black this" or "racist that", when sometimes, it is just some dude drunk beyond all belief and stoked up on all kinds of loco drugs that is out of control. From what I understand, this professor was trying to break into his own house, and had threatened people and police with a "bomb" - I think he was just a turkey looking to make a problem.

It is certainly a bad thing when stuff like black people get pulled over and accosted strictly because they are black (and some times, when they are fairly famous or are well known preachers or something), but I do not think America can escape that prediliction.

I wish Obama would stop with the nonsense, and instead of being a "black president" - just be a president and do something good. Besides, he is about as black as Thomas Jefferson's son. Canada gave up on such nonsense once the people figured out that electing a Catholic prime minister wasn't going to turn Canada into a papist theocracy complete with the Inquisition. So maybe Americans need to give up on the whole notion that all blacks are somehow "criminal", and just admit that some people are on drugs, some other people are nuts, and some people are on drugs and are nuts...


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

shredder said:


> Sharon your participation in this thread is appauling . To think that I don't have a say in this thread because I'm not black and not an expert is pretty low class , you've just done the ultimate divide that minorities are always complaining about. Try calling it blacks only if you believe that nonsense. I mentioned something that is a well known fact , that blacks are treated as 2nd class citizens in the US , then a black guy came on re itterated and I thanked him for it .. For god sakes they had to sit on the back of the bus until the 60's, do you need to be an expert to acknowledge this.
> 
> I'm out of this thread , too many people chewing on their own feet , the ones complaining about racism are usually the racists.
> 
> I'll leave you guys with a parting thought , living in Toronto all my life I've met about 2-3 white guys who I would consider racist , and about 20-30 black guys.


shedder, everybody including you and I are at least to a small extent racist or discriminate against certain people and that is natural. What i'm trying to say is you shouldn't call Obama racist based on questionable media's reports.


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

sharonmac09 said:


> As for you shedder, I don't know why you think you are an expert on this topic and until you have walked in the shoes of a minority, i suggest that you stop preaching.


One doesn't have to walk in the shoes of a minority to empathize with their struggles. One just has to be able to recognize and react to injustice. 

That was not a fair comment and you only perpetuate racist attitudes with such a narrow-minded point of view...


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

ahMEmon said:


> One doesn't have to walk in the shoes of a minority to empathize with their struggles. One just has to be able to recognize and react to injustice.
> 
> That was not a fair comment and you only perpetuate racist attitudes with such a narrow-minded point of view...


ahMEmon- I was not being narrow minded in the least. I was only reacting to shedder's conclusions in the early parts of this thread that Obama is racist. I am not racist at all and I live in a mixed neighbourhood. I'm apparently misunderstood and I'm sorry if you think that I'm perpetuating racist attitudes which i had no intention of doing so. So I'm sorry and am retracting my statement.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

EvanPitts said:


> A From what I understand, this professor was trying to break into his own house, and had threatened people and police with a "bomb" - I think he was just a turkey looking to make a problem..


haha... what? first i've ever heard of a "bomb"

however when the officer asked him to come outside he told him He'd "speak to his mama outside"..... now that's BOMB! lol


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

EvanPitts said:


> From what I understand, this professor was trying to break into his own house, and had threatened people and police with a "bomb" - I think he was just a turkey looking to make a problem.


Evan, watching too much of that Faux News Channel.... 

Gates did NOT break into his house. The news coverage has been fast and loose with the facts. The reports that I read on the day of his arrest indicated that the had arrived home, the front door appeared to have been damaged (possibly an attempted break-in during his absence) and would not open. Gates *used his keys* to open the back door, and then got the front door open with the assistance of the driver.

Faux News coverage on the same day repeated the line that "Gates broke into the house" - it's a subtle way of alluding guilt of some sort to Gates, prejudicing the reader before they get to the Gates / officer confrontation.

And... "bomb" Where on earth did you get that one?


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> And... "bomb" Where on earth did you get that one?


Maybe he's talking about the F bomb, you know, the one kinda like the H bomb but slightly more f**ked up?


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Both the tape of the 911 call and, more importantly, the officer's full police report are available online. There's no reason to speculate any further, and it turns out that early reports (PARTICULARLY racist Faux Noise, no surprise there) were wrong.

The officer's report alone seems to be enough to convince any sane person that Gates was a victim of false arrest. The officer himself makes it pretty plain that he arrested Gates because Gates yelled at him after fruitlessly asserting (and proving) that this was his own house. A classic case of "I'll show you who's boss" by the officer.

But don't take my word for it, read the report yourself. If you're not that familiar with the law, show the report to your own attorney and see what he or she has to say about it.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

^^^
Mention of a bomb was on the released recording of a 911 phone call from a neighbour. Apparently the professor ranted about the same thing to the first police that responded, and they called out a special SWAT unit because of it...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes, it's very clear the cop screwed up.

*After* verifying who Gates was the way any copy would, he radioed Harvard Police. That's like calling the local security guy. Police don't usually do this

Bu the nail in Crowley's coffin, as it were, is that he asked Gates to go outside. That has one purpose and one purpose only: he knew it was Gates own house; he couldn't arrest him for causing a disturbance in his own house; so he got him outside. As soon as Gates yelled outside, and was rude or uncooperative, Crowley could arrest him. But he wouldn't have gone outside unless Crowley insisted.

People aren't usually arrested for calling cops names. Cops are supposed to just take the abuse, for the most part. But he got Gates outside, and made sure he reported that there was a crowd gathered--no crowd, no disturbance.

Was he simply leaving at this point, and Gates made the mistake of following him? Perhaps. But the first thing he did when Gates yelled at him was invite him outside. It seems like arresting Gates for causing a disturbance was his intent the whole time--once he discovered that this elderly man wasn't robbing his own residence.




chas_m said:


> Both the tape of the 911 call and, more importantly, the officer's full police report are available online. There's no reason to speculate any further, and it turns out that early reports (PARTICULARLY racist Faux Noise, no surprise there) were wrong.
> 
> The officer's report alone seems to be enough to convince any sane person that Gates was a victim of false arrest. The officer himself makes it pretty plain that he arrested Gates because Gates yelled at him after fruitlessly asserting (and proving) that this was his own house. A classic case of "I'll show you who's boss" by the officer.
> 
> But don't take my word for it, read the report yourself. If you're not that familiar with the law, show the report to your own attorney and see what he or she has to say about it.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

But for Obama to take a local 9-11 call to the federal level is unconscionable. 

Could the reason have something to do with, ohhh...I don't know...race?


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Macfury said:


> I would agree that his iron fisted rule has strong racial overtones. His speeches are also saturated with class hatred. Probably the most divisive President I have seen in office.


You're kidding right?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

ertman said:


> You're kidding right?


The racial overtones are inherent in his classism--so I see him primarily as a classist.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

MazterCBlazter said:


> I read it and going by the policemans report, it looked like he was just trying to do his job and Gates was screaming at him??? Why did he have to scream at him like that? Not very dignified. Not what you would expect from a distinguished Harvard professor.


i agree, Gates was acting like an ass.... but it's not illegal to be an ass.

But the officer ABUSED his power and that should be punished...with a suspension... and he SHOULD apologize to Gates.

I'm sorry, but some guy acting like an ass in his house and an officer abusing his authority are no where NEAR the same level of wrong.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

i-rui said:


> i agree, Gates was acting like an ass.... but it's not illegal to be an ass.


Actually - it is entirely illegal, as it constitutes some degree of assault of a peace officer, which if Gates hit the officer, then becomes a charge of battery.

There are some real questions - like the contents of the "luggage", and the whole peculiar deal with Gates not cooperating with police in the first place. But then, Gates himself is a controversial character.

This is nothing more than Rodney King once again. Maybe the Cambridge Police should have sent black officers to the house, then there would be no allegations of racism when they are forced to arrest Gates for the suspicious behaviour and the fact that there was a bomb scare...


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Macfury said:


> The racial overtones are inherent in his classism--so I see him primarily as a classist.


I disagree to the racial overtones being inherent in his classism. Even if he were quite racist, it is not be expressed as explicitly as it is being claimed in this thread.

However, I'll agree that he totally has classist overtones, but realistically, isn't this just a contrast from the classist overtones of previous presidencies. As for the most divisive, highly doubtful, and while there is an expression of disdane for, in this case the higher classes, and it is something that he should be weary there is a clear intent of supporting the lower class, to make their lives better.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

EvanPitts said:


> Maybe the Cambridge Police should have sent black officers to the house...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

ertman said:


> I disagree to the racial overtones being inherent in his classism. Even if he were quite racist, it is not be expressed as explicitly as it is being claimed in this thread.
> 
> However, I'll agree that he totally has classist overtones, but realistically, isn't this just a contrast from the classist overtones of previous presidencies. As for the most divisive, highly doubtful, and while there is an expression of disdane for, in this case the higher classes, and it is something that he should be weary there is a clear intent of supporting the lower class, to make their lives better.


Racism is a tough call, because it often implies a specific hatred or disdain for another race, rather than overt support for one's own. For example, I see Obama's involvement in the Gates affair as entirely racially motivated. Gates and a black cop? A white professor buddy and a black cop? A white professor pal and a white cop? The other three permutations would have been non-starters with Obama.

Obama at least has a _tolerance_ for the expression of overt white racism, having attended the church he did for 20 years. Claims that he had no idea such things were being said are ludicrous, given the texts of the types of sermons he's heard, which were common there. If I had ever sat in a church and heard a white minister spewing such invective against blacks or Asians, I'd have left in the middle of the service. 

I see his classism, not as an effort to help the poor, but as a way of using them to leverage the type of Europization of the country he is proposing. He gets the lower classes on board by making them angry or resentful of success, wealth, and achievement. Bailing out General Motors is really an effort to nationalize or control an industy, but is presented as a boon to workers and an effort to reign in executive pay checks, for example.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Macfury said:


> Racism is a tough call, because it often implies a specific hatred or disdain for another race, rather than overt support for one's own. For example, I see Obama's involvement in the Gates affair as entirely racially motivated. Gates and a black cop? A white professor buddy and a black cop? A white professor pal and a white cop? The other three permutations would have been non-starters with Obama.
> 
> Obama at least has a _tolerance_ for the expression of overt white racism, having attended the church he did for 20 years. Claims that he had no idea such things were being said are ludicrous, given the texts of the types of sermons he's heard, which were common there. If I had ever sat in a church and heard a white minister spewing such invective against blacks or Asians, I'd have left in the middle of the service.
> 
> I see his classism, not as an effort to help the poor, but as a way of using them to leverage the type of Europization of the country he is proposing. He gets the lower classes on board by making them angry or resentful of success, wealth, and achievement. Bailing out General Motors is really an effort to nationalize or control an industy, but is presented as a boon to workers and an effort to reign in executive pay checks, for example.


Maybe you can clear this up for me, as from what I have been aware of, he has not become that much involved. However, as a president, he should not have commented on the situation, because he would face criticism of being racist, and more to the point it is not the business necessarily of the president.

I am not arguing how much Obama is racist, but rather he is not making his racism all that public, it is being brought up by everyone else.

As for classism. I seriously doubt he doing everything to "Europize" the country. I think there is some real intent to help the poor. However, he should not be doing so by putting down the rich, as America's prosperity is driven by the American dream, and as such putting down the american dream puts down what allows America to be as successful as it has been.

Riddle me this, would you be posting the same comments regarding a black Republican president, commenting on the Gates situation, or where a Republican president would be putting down the poor through the political politics, by deregulating and creating smaller government.... I think these would be non-issues in these situations, only providing support for such issues.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

ertman said:


> Riddle me this, would you be posting the same comments regarding a black Republican president, commenting on the Gates situation, or where a Republican president would be putting down the poor through the political politics, by deregulating and creating smaller government.... I think these would be non-issues in these situations, only providing support for such issues.


If a black Republican president were doing the same thing regarding a Gates-like situation--definitely. 

Regarding the second part, however, I can't fairly comment. I don't see deregulation of some industries--or reducing the size of government--as "anti-poor" policy. I don't believe that either Bush or Obama have been working for the American people at all--neither poor nor rich--they're just creating political power structures designed to perpetuate their own wealth and power.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

EvanPitts said:


> Actually - it is entirely illegal, as it constitutes some degree of assault of a peace officer, which if Gates hit the officer, then becomes a charge of battery.


I don't see ANY evidence that this was anywhere near happening. 



EvanPitts said:


> There are some real questions - like the contents of the "luggage", and the whole peculiar deal with Gates not cooperating with police in the first place. But then, Gates himself is a controversial character.
> 
> This is nothing more than Rodney King once again. Maybe the Cambridge Police should have sent black officers to the house, then there would be no allegations of racism when they are forced to arrest Gates for the suspicious behaviour and the fact that there was a bomb scare...


Again, i've never seen, read or heard anything about a bomb.... do you have any links?


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

^^^
Maybe they needed to send a force of all black cops, instead of the one token cop... beejacon

Only in the US do they end up lionizing some dude that's nuts just because of skin colour. It's all about the whole thing of what happened in the first place. Strange things were happening that started this whole thing, and it helps that Gates is an agitator to start with.

Of course, Obama shouldn't have made a statement until he saw some actual facts, and this is the kind of stuff that will undermine his Administration, especially if they allow Hillary Clinton to start mouthing off in the Middle East. I think the honeymoon is over, and people are going to start becoming critical of such shenanigans, rather than sit back and allow a free ride because Obama is a man that is almost half black...


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Macfury said:


> Regarding the second part, however, I can't fairly comment. I don't see deregulation of some industries--or reducing the size of government--as "anti-poor" policy. I don't believe that either Bush or Obama have been working for the American people at all--neither poor nor rich--they're just creating political power structures designed to perpetuate their own wealth and power.


Yeah, I was relatively oover generalizing my statement of reducing the the size of government, and my statement of deregulation.

I will agree that Bush has not been working for the American people at all, I can see your point regarding Obama doing the same thing. However, I am not yet sold that this is the actual case of what is going on. Your thoughts may in the long run be proven correct, I just find that it is unfair to completely write off someone after only a several months in office. It seems that many people do this because of partisanship and personal political ideology, then facts. If I don't agree with the political ideology of the president of the US, I generally wait to see if they actually do a bad job, before I dump on them. However, alittle criticism is never bad.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Gates was egging the officer on. The Officer asked him several times to calm down. Even brought out his handcuffs, showed them to Gates before warning him if he didn't stop he would be arrested after Gates followed him off his property. He gave Gates several clear warnings but Gates persisted.


Actually the Officer specifically asked Gates to talk to him outside. Gates was demanding his name and badge # and the Officer said he would tell him outside.

Gates was acting like a jerk - IN HIS OWN HOUSE. The Officer (who up to that point i agree was just doing his job) should have told him his name & badge #, and then left.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Now I just saw on CNN one of Crowleys co-workers sent a email saying that Gates acted like a* jungle monkey* and if it were him instead of Crowley at the scene he would have pepper sprayed Gates for the way he acted. The email was taken as a racist comment, but he was describing how Gates was acting, not describing his race.


Uh, NO. "jungle monkey" is not a term used to describe someone's behaviour. It is an overtly racist term, no ifs, ands or buts.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

I've never heard of someone being called a Jungle Monkey. Other terms, sure, but never Jungle Monkey.

I don't think that stuff matters, it comes down to why the cops showed up in the first place, the 911 call, the bomb threat, and the mysterious luggage that Gates was using to break into his own house.

Even then, why did Gates refuse to cooperate with police, or even talk to them rationally, instead of going off the deep end and engaging in endless abuse of peace officers?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Evan, Please go back to this post, and refrain from perpetrating the "break in" allegation.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Perhaps it is an "allegation" because it hasn't been proven in court, and I suppose that a home owner has the right to break into their own home.

However, it goes without saying that the whole thing smells fishy, since the 911 call was initiated because of the break in situation. If it was just some professor coming home, one would think that the neighbours might recognize him. I know I don't call 911 whenever my neighbours come home - so why was it done this time? It is a very strange situation, and if there was no bomb threat, why did they bring out the SWAT team to defuse the bomb that didn't exist?

Not only that, why did this dude freak out in the first place? In this day and age, someone that holes themselves up in a house, claiming to have a bomb and is not afraid to use it, really can't be treated lightly, especially in Boston, where the first such thing happened in the early-70's, and is the reason why Boston was the first City to have a SWAT team.

Maybe the prof was on drugs, bugged out on Dust or something, but it is all very strange indeed. I am sure the facts will be revealed once there is an investigation, but so far, it looks so much like a Rodney King affair.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

I've been following the Henry Louis Gates story, but the only place i've heard about swat teams or bombs are in your posts Evan. 

Do you have a link to a news story that mentions these things? I certainly didn't see it in the police report.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm trying to think of another more suitable animal that would work to describe the kind of behaviour apparently exhibited by the prof, but I can't really think of one. Tasmanian Devil? Wolverine?


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> Evan, Please go back to this post, and refrain from perpetrating the "break in" allegation.


The break in was not an allegation at all - Gates was trying to break into his own house, a passing motorist saw it and reported it. When the cops showed up, Gates dished out hard times. Looks pretty straight forward to me.

If someone was breaking into my house, I'd be glad that someone called the cops. Guaranteed that if someone has broken into the house, and no one called the cops, this Gates character would be going on about how the cops are racists because they didn't prevent the break in.

Of course, the door was broken because someone tried and failed to jimmy the lock - thus the cops are guilty of not catching the dude that attempted a break in because of racism because it is obvious that cops don't make a high priority out of going to lack people's houses; as well as catching the dude that succeeded in breaking in, which shows they are racist because it is all about questioning a raging black dude... It's a Catch-22 when it comes to this Gates character. Maybe he was just trying to score some publicity, considering that his TV show was cancelled last year - kind of like he was Paris Hiltoning his way into the public eye...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Evan.... wtf? Man, you are bringing stuff into this thread with no sourcing, stuff that no-one here has read, and denying reported events. 



> Professor Gates was driven to his home by a driver for a local car company. Professor Gates attempted to enter his front door, but the door was damaged. *Professor Gates then entered his rear door with his key, turned off his alarm, and again attempted to open the front door.* With the help of his driver they were able to force the front door open, and then the driver carried Professor Gates’ luggage into his home. (source: Hudson Valley Press)


Get it? *NO BREAK-IN OCCURRED.* 

The POINT I made earlier is in the reporting, the use of the phrase "break-in" by such eminent fountains of knowledge as FOX News, appears to be an intentional effort to put the reader in a frame of mind whereby they would see Gates as having done something that "deserved" the treatment that followed.

I'm no great fan of Gates - he does have a reputation for being a bit of an ass. But distortions of what happened do nothing to serve this discussion.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> I'm trying to think of another more suitable animal that would work to describe the kind of behaviour apparently exhibited by the prof, but I can't really think of one. Tasmanian Devil? Wolverine?


Precisely the point, MF. You feel a need to compare Gates to an animal. For some reason, accurately describing Gates as angry, or enraged, or unjustifiably upset, etc., is not sufficient.... to some people. 

The history of racism in America has no few examples of Black people being referred to as "monkeys". Employing that terminology when describing a Black person is inevitably a racist / prejudiced act, whether the person employing the term is consciously aware of it or not.

What surprises the hell out of me is that otherwise educated, erudite members of this board don't get that. Supremely disappointing.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

*RACIST.*










*NOT RACIST.*​
Any questions?


----------



## shredder (Mar 15, 2009)

I know I said I wouldn't return this post but I have to clear my name on this since sharon didn't read very well.

I didn't say obama was a racist , glenn beck did . I just said we can't rule it out , given his choice of controversial church and mostly favoring his black side , it is very possible, but as for proof , I don't think anybody knows that but him , I bet barack is pissed and confused about the race issue like most people.

The fad has faded so let's start treating him like a president and not a show piece. His approval ratings after his last rant are pretty low and nothing he promised has materialized so all you guys can't start deflating now and come back to earth.

Oh yeah , he did allow more money to be siphoned out of the US and sent to a commuinst country.. I guess you can call that an accomplishment if you are cuban (sorry mark) ..


----------



## shredder (Mar 15, 2009)

also with the gates issue , from what I understand he got arrested because after he was verified as the home owner he kept on going on about nonsense and interfering. 

and rui being an ass is a crime ,, go on you tube and watch the guy who gets his face kicked in because he scared a cop , it is perfectly justifiable to take down and arrest someone who is excessively noisy or talking crap even if they have a reason to be upset.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I guess this gives a pretty good picture of the culture of the local cops there doesn't it.... 



> From The Times
> July 31, 2009
> 
> *Policeman's race gibe sours beer summit with Barack Obama*
> ...


Gates had every right and justification to lay into the cop - far too many are authoritarian assholes that need to be kept on a short lease and preferably with a muzzle attached...- I've seen the syndrome at the border as well.

Cop culture requires a LOT of civilian oversight and they fight it like crazy....

Respect is earned .....not divinely awarded by some badge.......

Gates has earned it in the wide world.....the cops need to be taken down a serious notch on this.....


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Mazter: The argument appears to be that even among those who accept the theory of evolution wholesale, comparing one to one's less civilized forebearers is racist when applied to black people, but not racist when applied to white people. It is inexcusable when applied to Obama, but is perfectly excusable when applied to George Bush.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

Macfury said:


> Mazter: The argument appears to be that even among those who accept the theory of evolution wholesale, comparing one to one's less civilized forebearers is racist when applied to black people, but not racist when applied to white people. It is inexcusable when applied to Obama, but is perfectly excusable when applied to George Bush.


And the issue over the terms usage is even more nuanced than indicated by the two cartoons posted by MannyP. Anyone remember the famous Howard Cosell "monkey" incident? 

From Sports Illustrated:



> Dallas 31, Washington 30: A great opening-night game in the nation's capital was marred by a poorly chosen Cosell comment, which in effect helped end his 14-year MNF career. Watching Redskins receiver Alvin Garrett run after a reception, Cosell said: "That little monkey gets loose, doesn't he?" _No matter that Cosell had used the same term to once describe white running back _Mike Adamle on a Monday night telecast, using it in connection with Garrett, who is black, was both insensitive and combustible.
> 
> CNNSI.com - SI Online - Don Banks - Inside the NFL - SI's Don Banks: <i>MNF</i> memories - Thursday November 07, 2002 06:07 PM


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Macfury said:


> Mazter: The argument appears to be that even among those who accept the theory of evolution wholesale, comparing one to one's less civilized forebearers is racist when applied to black people, but not racist when applied to white people. It is inexcusable when applied to Obama, but is perfectly excusable when applied to George Bush.


It certainly seems that way.

What I find interesting is the apparent double-standard with respects to racist terms when applied to "white" people. Why is it perfectly acceptable to call someone a _*******_? Is it equally acceptable to call someone a _*******_? Their origins are similar in nature, but only one is considered offensive and intolerable.

Why?

Is it because most white people don't find racist terms offensive when applied to them? I've been called plenty of things by people of various ethnicities (some jokingly, some not so much); and I laughed it off. It doesn't bother me. It never has and it never will and it seems that way with most white people.

I could be wrong, and I don't mean to speak for everybody, but it certainly seems that way.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Not quite, what I'm saying is _if_ the officer who wrote the e-mail was black and referred to the professor (_if_ he was white) as a cracker, ******, or whatever, nobody would be up in arms.



MazterCBlazter said:


> So by this double standard, if the professor was white, and the officers comment about him acting like a jungle monkey in the email, nobody would care.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MannyP Design said:


> Is it because most white people don't find racist terms offensive when applied to them? I've been called plenty of things by people of various ethnicities (some jokingly, some not so much); and I laughed it off. It doesn't bother me. It never has and it never will and it seems that way with most white people.


Is some sort of discrimination being acted on here? An inherent understanding that white people can take it, but non-whites can't?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Macfury said:


> Is some sort of discrimination being acted on here? An inherent understanding that white people can take it, but non-whites can't?


It's a personal observation on how it seems that racist terms pertaining to white people are tolerated and in some cases widely acceptable.

When was the last time you heard a white person file any sort of complaint over derogatory language used against them?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

shredder said:


> I know I said I wouldn't return this post but I have to clear my name on this since sharon didn't read very well.
> 
> I didn't say obama was a racist , glenn beck did . I just said we can't rule it out , given his choice of controversial church and mostly favoring his black side , it is very possible, but as for proof , I don't think anybody knows that but him , I bet barack is pissed and confused about the race issue like most people.
> 
> ...


wtf???....... shredder, are you attacking my level of education or are you merely saying that I don't read well? Well, let me assure you that my educational achievements are apparently far more advanced than yours because your posts are full of spelling and grammatical errors. If i get warned by the mayor then so be it.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MannyP Design said:


> It's a personal observation on how it seems that racist terms pertaining to white people are tolerated and in some cases widely acceptable.


No, I agree with you. I was just positing the idea that there might be some sort of unconscious discrimination at work in the notion many whites have that non-whites "can't take it."


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

MannyP Design said:


> When was the last time you heard a white person file any sort of complaint over derogatory language used against them?


You must be referring to "average height or taller, at least average looks, Christian white men".


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Macfury said:


> No, I agree with you. I was just positing the idea that there might be some sort of unconscious discrimination at work in the notion many whites have that non-whites "can't take it."


Yeah, you're right. Although it wasn't my intention, I see your point.



sharonmac09 said:


> You must be referring to "average height or taller, at least average looks, Christian white men".


Yeah, that's it. :heybaby:


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

MannyP Design said:


> Yeah, that's it. :heybaby:


Yeah, don't you wish. tptptptp


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

What a thoroughly disappointing and shameful thread. Somehow I missed it until this morning and that's probably a good thing.

The level of ignorance on display here by some ehMaccians has surprised me.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

sharonmac09 said:


> Yeah, don't you wish. tptptptp


I don't know why they would have to be average height, though... lot's of short ones too.


----------



## shredder (Mar 15, 2009)

sharonmac09 said:


> wtf???....... shredder, are you attacking my level of education or are you merely saying that I don't read well? Well, let me assure you that my educational achievements are apparently far more advanced than yours because your posts are full of spelling and grammatical errors. If i get warned by the mayor then so be it.



Good for you , maybe your education is above mine but you lack in everything else , you seem to be angry and delusional and have GR 3 comprehension , even to the point of asking if I meant what I said or if it secretly meant something else. 

Just look at how out to lunch you are , you think we can't judge barack because we haven't met him in person , you don't need to meet someone to judge them, then you say I don't have a say in this post because I haven't walked in the shoes of a minority .. another loser comment there , I am a minority where I live and even if I wasn't your suggestion alone sends me back to days of black and white washrooms..

You are absolutely pathetic , you walk over your own feet every post ,, how come we can't judge barack but you can judge me because I type fast and don't care to go over mistakes.. Your second posts contradicts your previous post so if you do get warned by the mayor it will be for your own good. you haven't added anything worthwhile except your anger towards those you disagree with.

maybe we don't know if BO is racist but you are shaping up to be quite the hate monger yourself. you divide on race , you divide on education and I bet you are ready to divide on class as well.

You can take that as a full flame , you deserve nothing better.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Incidentally, not that it matters to anyone else, I think this article makes strong points: A man's home is his constitutional castle. - By Christopher Hitchens - Slate Magazine


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Would you and SharonMac please kiss and make up?
> 
> I think you two (hopefully) just misunderstood each other.
> 
> Time for a virtual Beer Summit


Good idea MCB although i don't really want to kiss to make up but enough is enough. 

All righty, let's have a virtual Beer Summit !!!  And shedder, let's shake hands.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> What a thoroughly disappointing and shameful thread. Somehow I missed it until this morning and that's probably a good thing.
> 
> The level of ignorance on display here by some ehMaccians has surprised me.


You were looking for it in the politics section, but CubaMark posts everything here because it gets more attention.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Actually, I never _think_ of the Politics sub-section. I miss a lot of stuff that happens in there....


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> Actually, I never _think_ of the Politics sub-section. I miss a lot of stuff that happens in there....


Where were you when some of us were trying to get it reintegrated with the main board?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I supported the cause. Voted in the Poll. Whattaya want, my left arm too?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Gates and the neighbour*

Henry doesn't seem to hold a grudge against the neighbour... 



> Gates sends flowers, note to woman who called 911
> (AP) – 40 minutes ago
> BOSTON — Harvard scholar Henry Louis Gates Jr. has sent flowers and a note to the woman who unwittingly sparked a national debate on race by calling police to report what she thought might be a break-in at Gates' home.
> Wendy Murphy, the lawyer for Lucia Whalen, called the flowers a "gesture of gratitude." She declined to say what was in the accompanying note.
> ...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Shredder said: "I didn't say obama was a racist , glenn beck did . I just said we can't rule it out , given his choice of controversial church and mostly favoring his black side"

This has been bugging me since I first (and second) read it... What exactly do you mean by _"favoring his black side"_? What, does he only listen to James Brown on his iPod? Is it the fact that he married a black woman? That he plays basketball? What is your definition of "favoring" with regard to Obama's life / behaviour?

I mean, the man is half-white, but of course, that means nothing - he's black insofar as North American society is concerned, as if he's somehow "contaminated" with blackness.


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

MazterCBlazter

It doesn't appear as if shedder will shake hands with me so i'm withdrawing from the virtual beer summit. However i will not comment on his last post accusing me of being 'angry and delusional and have gr 3 comprehension', a 'hate monger', a 'loser' etc. He's not worth responding to. And BTW I don't resort to name calling.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

(via FarLeftSide.com)


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

^^^
That's just brutally funny! beejacon


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## shredder (Mar 15, 2009)

sharonmac09 said:


> MazterCBlazter
> 
> It doesn't appear as if shedder will shake hands with me so i'm withdrawing from the virtual beer summit. However i will not comment on his last post accusing me of being 'angry and delusional and have gr 3 comprehension', a 'hate monger', a 'loser' etc. He's not worth responding to. And BTW I don't resort to name calling.




I long abandoned this thread.. nobody made a good point , talking to barack obama supporters is useless because they don't know very much and can't look past skin colour. 

You 3 special people , with these posts about religion and race and obama , you all share the same trait , you post something that is not very well thought out and you get a bad response and you cry about it .. is it a coincidence that all of you are obama supporters and know 0 (zero) about politics and current affairs.

hence the reason I'm out .. I'll stick to arguing with you guys about battery life or something computer related but please don't try your luck at politics. 


sharon I don't think we'll be friends ,, do you wanna know why , you cry about discrimination and then in your posts you discriminate yourself. that makes me sick .

yeah blaster , I don't think we'll be friends either ,, do you wanna know why , I find it sick that you are calling on the forum in one post to help iran just because you're iranian , then in another post you post pictures of kids with bombs . you still failed to give your reasoning there but you called me angry for pointing it out.. I think you are conning people by pretending to be a letter writing activist in one post and a sick picture posting goof in another.. that to me is the classic example of a confused immature clown.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## shredder (Mar 15, 2009)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Who are you to criticize? You are way way out of line and have been for quite a while. tptptptp



didn't you just say 3 posts ago that I'm brain dead, angry and some other nonsense. 

And then you ask who I am to criticize and I'm out of line.. 

Blaster that is why you're getting ripped apart every post .. Try thinking it out before you post it.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

shredder said:


> ...talking to barack obama supporters is useless because they don't know very much and can't look past skin colour.


This may be news to you, Shredder, but you've been on the losing end of this discussion for quite some time, mainly due to the insulting nature of your comments, this one included...


----------

